# Media  > Creator Showcase >  ADVICE: Good writer/Bad promoter. How do you promote a book?

## edpower

Ok. I'm a pretty good writer, but a lousy business man. 

Any ideas how to promote my book would be GREATLY appreciated:

http://www.amazon.com/Santa-vs-Dracu.../dp/0988226316

Thanks.

----------


## Thom

If you can find groups on FB that this would work for, let someone in the group know about it, let them spread the word. Same for review sites which might fit what you would see as your fan base. Let them in on it, then let them spread the word. 

The problem with joining groups on FB or spamming everyplace is exactly that. Spam. Nobody likes spam. And any of the book groups on FB is like walking through a bazaar where _everybody_ is a vendor. 

Contests and giveaways on Goodreads are good to get attention, though there are already a lot of people going that route. More chaff in the snowstorm. 

The publishing world is changing every day, _right this minute_, so there are no sure-fire ways to promote your work which will do it for everybody. But spamming everyplace is a sure way to turn people off.

----------


## sigmate

> The publishing world is changing every day, _right this minute_, so there are no sure-fire ways to promote your work which will do it for everybody. But spamming everyplace is a sure way to turn people off.


It's a tough balance. You want to get the word out on your project but not just come across as spam.

I think patience is the key. Slowly build up your following.
Develop a blog (or information site) for interested people to come for updates?

----------


## Thom

The best piece of advice I've ever heard was to keep writing, keep publishing. You never know which one of your works will be the one to catapult you into the public eye, so the best thing you can do to cultivate fans is to have a deep bibliography for them to discover. 

I have one work which is doing alright, and it's interested people in reading more, spreading some of the attention to the works which are... well, languishing, I guess. Hah.

----------


## Derrick Ferguson

For me it's all about relationships. Through my various blogs as well as FB I try to establish relationships with potential readers and not just make it a relentless storm of "Buy My Book!" As was mentioned earlier, a depressing amount of FB book groups are nothing but writers advertising their books. Now, there's nothing wrong with that if that group is set up for that purpose but then the question: do any actual readers go to those pages looking for books to read or is it just writers trying to sell to other writers?   :Wink:   There's no right way or wrong way to promote. In much the very same way it takes time to develop your own writing style, it takes time to discover with style and method of promotion works for you.

----------


## Ghost

Maybe try going to a few conventions to sell some stuff and meet people face to face. Also possibly try starting a blog and offer tips to aspiring writers? Even if someone wasnt interested in buying your comic they might keep up with the blog and mention it to others.

----------

